# New Babies born :)



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got few babies for my tank , they're cute right?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats on using reef rafts pics straight from there Facebook. Take a pic of them in your tank 

Beautiful chalices


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok im ready for new picture , just phone shot no camera at this time


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> Ok im ready for new picture , just phone shot no camera at this time


Did you see the black chalice that rr Asia has. That one is crazy


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes i did , my wish list  I hope i can get a piece of that craziest chalice 
Quick phone shot


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> Yes i did , my wish list  I hope i can get a piece of that craziest chalice
> Quick phone shot


Now that is a pic. Nice grab.

The black one is off the chain. 
Get the black one and then frag me a piece.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Now that is a pic. Nice grab.
> 
> The black one is off the chain.
> Get the black one and then frag me a piece.


I think the black one already sold? or shipped to US?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Here the picture of black with red and yellow eye ---> look like volcano chalice 



i have one look similar like this with black , pink and white eye


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

i love this one


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Here the Volcano chalice  but very hard to keep colours like that


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> i love this one


thats the one. 
Get me that one.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Yellow , green , red and grey colours 
You can get it free .................save it in pictures folder 
Just kidding , we have no chance to see it person


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Congrats on using reef rafts pics straight from there Facebook. Take a pic of them in your tank
> 
> Beautiful chalices


where on rr facebook? I don't see them


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

wow...sick chalices! zoapaly, u scored a nice one!

i think RR (the one based here in Canada) brands themselves as "ReefRaft Asia"...so check Facebook for that......or something convoluted like that


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

mmmm, those look purdy


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Check under "Two Guys Corals" on facebook. They seem to be posting all reef rafts newest stuff.

Heres a cpl elegance corals they got from RR I didnt even know elegance came in these colors.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> Check under "Two Guys Corals" on facebook. They seem to be posting all reef rafts newest stuff.
> 
> Heres a cpl elegance corals they got from RR I didnt even know elegance came in these colors.


 including this one


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

look this sick shroom 
Alex zoa


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Gorgeous !!!!*

jUMPIN...THOSE ARE BLOODY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

